# Humidity



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

What do you recomend to prevent mold and make the RV last longer while camping and when the RV is in storage. Anybody using a dehumidifier? How does leaving the vents open while camping in the winter and for all seasons when the RV is in storage sound?


----------



## Peckster2 (Sep 10, 2007)

whatdayasay said:


> What do you recomend to prevent mold and make the RV last longer while camping and when the RV is in storage. Anybody using a dehumidifier? How does leaving the vents open while camping in the winter and for all seasons when the RV is in storage sound?


Hi,
I'm in Ketchikan, Alaska where the rain is measured in feet, not inches. Our Outback is parked out front. Due to our circumstances we don't have the opportunity to run a dehumidifier though I deffinately would if I could. I'd leave the roof vents open but the rain would come in. So we leave a couple windows cracked. I get in there & run the fan periodically to purge the air inside. Since we are not in it there is alot less condensation. I would take a tip from the people who store there boats in the harbours in the winter where the moisture is extreme. They usually leave a heat lamp on or just even a light bulb or two running to help with the moisture problems if you are not in it.

We found when we are camping in the cooler, moist weather around here condensation can be tough. But one idea is to leave a window or two cracked and run the vent fan in the bathroom when you are camping. This does draw out some of the moist air and replaces it with the dryer air from outside without creating a big wind inside the trailer as happens if you turn on the a/c fan. 
dp


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We were camped in Corpus Christi for about 3 weeks. The humidity was unbearable. Went to Lowes and bought this one on sale for about $120. We let it run continuously for about 4 days and it removed about 6 gallons of water. After the initial bunch of water was out, it only came on occassionally. It made a tremendous difference in our comfort. Now, we don't travel without it. If you have electricity in your storage area, I'd definitly get one.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I leave the roof vent open but I have the max air covers and have never had any rain inside. I also use 4 of these when I leave it at home. http://www.damprid.dsiwebbuilder.com/index.asp?cat=40019

You can pick them up at walmart or lowes. I keep one under the rear bed, one by my slide and 2 under the front storage aera. I also put a HUGE one in the middle of the floor when at home. I looked at a dehumidifier to use at the campgrounds but they do cost some cash. I just havent got up the nerve to buy one yet.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I had Maxx Air vent covers installed, and I also put Dryz Air desiccant in the trailer during the winter, and have not had any problems. I found that I would go through about 2 bags of the desiccant/season. And having the vents open allows air flow through the trailer preventing any moisture build up. Seems to work as I have never had any mold problems.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I leave the top vents open (have MaxxAir vent covers) and crack several windows while in storage. Nothing else and have not had any problems. The relative humidity here in Central Texas/ Hill Country is almost always high.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I just left my roof vents open with the maxx air covers and it is stored indoors. Hopefully, this will be enough.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I leave the roof vent open but I have the max air covers and have never had any rain inside. I also use 4 of these when I leave it at home. http://www.damprid.dsiwebbuilder.com/index.asp?cat=40019
> 
> You can pick them up at walmart or lowes. I keep one under the rear bed, one by my slide and 2 under the front storage aera. I also put a HUGE one in the middle of the floor when at home. I looked at a dehumidifier to use at the campgrounds but they do cost some cash. I just havent got up the nerve to buy one yet.


On these DampRid buckets, be careful to check them often. I had one that split in my 27RSDS and caused a HUGE mess I had to clean up. I later switched to the Dri-Z-Airs as the "stuff" is in a basket above a basin and the moisture actually drips into the holding basin. Emptying these is a breeze and you know the bottom isn't going to crack.
Darlene


----------

